# Amtrak Stumps For HSR



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 8, 2010)

From RailwayAge:

"Amtrak called on the Federal Railroad Administration Monday to be 'bold and unambiguous' in recognizing that 'Amtrak's existing national intercity passenger rail system should be recognized in the NRP [National Rail Plan] as the foundation for the development of an expanded network of high speed and conventional rail services spanning key corridors across the United States.'"

Amtrak seeks role as U.S. HSR "foundation"


----------



## mfastx (Jun 8, 2010)

I think Amtrak should operate at least some of these new high speed rail lines. I rode the Acela, and I think they do a good enough job running that train, even with the slower trains getting in the way.


----------



## rrdude (Jun 9, 2010)

WhoozOn1st said:


> From RailwayAge:
> "Amtrak called on the Federal Railroad Administration Monday to be 'bold and unambiguous' in recognizing that 'Amtrak's existing national intercity passenger rail system should be recognized in the NRP [National Rail Plan] as the foundation for the development of an expanded network of high speed and conventional rail services spanning key corridors across the United States.'"
> 
> Amtrak seeks role as U.S. HSR "foundation"


Competition many times improves the overall product choices, and forces each carrier to "work harder and smarter"........

I'd like to see someone other than Amtrak running some HSR. It would be a real wake up call to those lifers in DC.


----------



## AlanB (Jun 9, 2010)

rrdude said:


> It would be a real wake up call to those lifers in DC.


They already got a wake up call when they lost the VRE contract.


----------



## GG-1 (Jun 9, 2010)

AlanB said:


> rrdude said:
> 
> 
> > It would be a real wake up call to those lifers in DC.
> ...


Aloha

Sorta hate to think this but many get their wake up call and roll over and go back to sleep.


----------

